# Cosc exam



## DOVERRED (Apr 12, 2010)

Taking the cosc exam this saturday...wondering if anyone has taken it this year and how is it broken down?...example...10% spine,10% shoulder, 10% knee,10% fxs,10 % foot and ankle and etc


----------



## astephens (Apr 13, 2010)

as far as i can remember no, there is no consistency, aapc does not even follow the cpt book for that matter.  they do however cover pretty much everything that could be done in an ortho practice, including the spine


----------



## DOVERRED (Apr 13, 2010)

ok thx...took the practicum again and did well got 65 out of 75 right!  so i hope i can duplicate that twice on the real exam!!!


----------



## michellelgrd (Apr 16, 2010)

i took it, it has a lot of spine and hip ops the killer however is the dx coding make sure you focus on those a good bit i got fustrated with them as they assigned 5 to 6 diff dx codes in diff orders i failed by 2 points because i just guessed on some of them and didnt take the time to look them up properly

good luck


----------



## DOVERRED (Apr 17, 2010)

just did the cosc test today!  that was grueling!!....hard but fair test....


----------



## DOVERRED (Apr 18, 2010)

are there any cosc coders in maine?..does anyone know where i could look to find out? thx


----------



## astephens (Apr 19, 2010)

let us know how you do.....


----------



## DOVERRED (Apr 24, 2010)

Did anyone else take the cosc on 4/17/2010 and gotten there results yet? Took the the test with my boss (cirrc) and she got her results but havnt gotten mine?


----------



## DOVERRED (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry to say i fail my cosc exam...got a 68 miss it by 2 pts........they said i need work on my e/m  dx section of the test..so i know what to do now...


----------



## astephens (Apr 26, 2010)

i think it is just a plot, i missed by one point and i do remember a lot of coding inconsistencies; and answers that were not right at all


----------



## DOVERRED (Apr 26, 2010)

hey how would compare the ccs to the cosc exam?...i will be taking the ccs after i get this cosc out of the way


----------



## astephens (Apr 27, 2010)

i have not taken the CCS, only the CCS-P and let me tell you if you buy one of the guides out there you are going to be okay.  ahima has a very resourceful website with a lot of postings related to either ccs or ccs-p


----------



## DOVERRED (Apr 27, 2010)

Did you find the ccs-p harder or easier than the cosc?


----------



## astephens (Apr 27, 2010)

easier, more consistent, less tricky


----------



## michellelgrd (Apr 28, 2010)

I missed it by 6 points the first go round and 2 the second i think you may be right that it is a ploy to get more money. they told me that they could not tell me what area i needed to work on as the cosc exam didnt do that yet they just give you a score how messed up is that i have no clue what i did wrong or if it was even wrong for that matter


----------



## astephens (Apr 28, 2010)

dont feel bad at all, you know your stuff. i am planning on taking the test for the second time before 2010 is over. it gets to be disappointing because i have never taken a test twice you know?


----------



## DOVERRED (Apr 29, 2010)

*cosc*

well to any consolation...i was told that the cosc is the hardest of the specialty...so when we do pass it it will mean something...


----------



## Treetoad (May 1, 2010)

I'm in Maine and I've passed the COSC test.  I think it was the most difficult test I've taken in my entire life....but I passed.


----------



## DOVERRED (May 1, 2010)

congratulations!!  when did you take the test? where are you located?


----------



## Treetoad (May 2, 2010)

It'll be two years in October.  I'm in the Bangor area.


----------



## DOVERRED (May 2, 2010)

thats funny !! i am from bangor..class of 78 bangor high school.....living in the portland area after 8 in years in boston..got my coding training at beth israel-deaconness...now working for a hospital in portland


----------



## reewriter (May 7, 2010)

Hello!
I just passed my COSC and work in Augusta...
~Marie


----------



## reewriter (May 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your results. Take advantage of your freebie retake, though, and try to remain positive. I only passed with a 77 so I can appreciate how hard the exam was. I had an especially difficult time with the E/M leveling because I code primarily surgeries. The spine was tough, too. Keep your chin up!!!!


----------



## DOVERRED (May 8, 2010)

congratulation!!  that was a tough test!  miss it by 2 pts...will be taking it again in july...was going to take my gastroenterology  specialty on that day but need to pass the cosc first..like you  i do all surgeries,ortho,gastro,neurology,plastic repairs, urology,eyes/nose/ears/ throat, and observations,,,but no e/m...aapc did say i needed to work on that for the cosc and a liittle better on the dx...be honest i thought the dx 's was the hardest part of the test...lotsa of gray area...


----------



## Treetoad (May 8, 2010)

reewriter said:


> Hello!
> I just passed my COSC and work in Augusta...
> ~Marie



Congratulations, Marie!!!


----------

